# Conectar electrovalvulas de 24v 0.35A a transformador 24v 3A?



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 13, 2013)

Buenas. Tengo una duda y me gustaría saber si me pueden asesorar.

Estoy creando un circuito para hacer automatizado un sistema de riego. Ya tengo la estructura básica, pero cuando revisaba los detalles de las electrovalvulas que usaré, me di cuenta que son activadas en alterna, y no en directa como yo pensaba. Usan 24V a 50/60Hz y 0.35A

En un principio pensé q*ue* como el transformador q*ue* tengo es de 110 a 24 podría tomarlos de ahí pero al fijarme mas vi q*ue* los 24v q da son a 3A.

Mi duda es la siguiente: puedo siempre utilizar sin peligro el transformador para activar las valvulas o no, tomando en cuenta la cuestión del amperaje? Y en caso q*ue* no deba, se puede reducir el amperaje en ac sin afectar el voltaje y cómo? De ya muchas gracias.

Por si es util, usaré 3 electrovalvulas en paralelo. Adjunto un esquema de cómo llevaba el c*ircui*to. Lógicamente ya no iría conectado al tip sino a una fuente apropiada.

Esta pagina es la del vendedor de las valvulas: www.castellasagarra.com/valvula-p-riego-1pulg-c-selenoide-24v-57103


----------



## opamp (Mar 13, 2013)

No hay problema, las electrovalvulas solo "jalaran" 0.35A , tu trafo estará aliviado.


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 13, 2013)

pero no afectará el consumo del resto del c*IRCUITO* ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 13, 2013)

Amigo, la carga siempre absorbe la corriente que necesita. Lo importante es que la tension siempre sea acorde.


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 13, 2013)

bueno, entonces probaré. Te aviso después que pasó. Gracias por tu ayuda.



oye, entonces cuando el transformador dice 3A significa que puede proporcionar hasta 3A, no q*UE* de un solo los da. Estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 13, 2013)

correcto, da lo que ocupas , en tu caso hasta 3 amperes
0.35 x 3 = 1.05 de consumo,  entonses te "sobran" 1.95 amp.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 13, 2013)

Si claro es asi simplemente la carga es la encargada de absorver la corriente que necesita, esos 3 amp son el tope de corriente que puede proporcionar el trafo de forma continua, puedes conectar hasta 8 electrovalvulas iguales.


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 13, 2013)

y me podrias ayudar a calcular cuanta corriente usa el c*IRCUITO* q*UE* subi?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2013)

GerardoR2012 dijo:


> y me podrias ayudar a calcular cuanta corriente usa el c*IRCUITO* q*UE* subi?



*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 


¿ Cual circuito ?


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 14, 2013)

este es el esquema del circuito que estoy tratando de implementar, con los ultimos cambios que vi necesarios.

Perdonen que es un dibujo a mano y no un sofisticado diseño en computadora, pero es que no la tengo así que me toca improvisar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2013)

Yo utilizaría rectificación con dos díodos , así en vez de bajar de de 32Vdc a 12Vdc y a 5Vdc , lo harías desde 17 Vdc y perderías menos potencia


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 15, 2013)

32vdc? Ehhh... No, el transformador tira como 27vac realmente. Después de los diodos llegan alrededor de 37v de dc pulsante. El capacitor la filtra y el tip entrega 23.8vdc para el 7805 y el 7812. En que parte decis que puedo ahorrar potencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2013)

27 por √2 = 38 V - 1,3 V díodos = 36,88 Vdc (entre el puente de díodos 1N5407 y el colector del TIP122 , donde vos pusiste 24 Vac*'* , ahí hay 37 Vdc ! )

Que vos lo bajas a 24Vdc con el transistor + zeners

Luego lo volvés a bajar a 12Vdc y a 5Vdc

Te evitarías la etapa del TIP122 y ahorrarías energia = calor

Te agregué un díodo a la salida del 7805 y 7812 para desacoplarlas y como eso bajaría la tensión 0,65V te la subí con otro díodo en su masa , además te agrandé ese capacitor a 100 uF - Ésto es para que el PIC no se enloquezca cuando conmuten los relés y las bobinas de las válvulas

Creo que además deberías agregar dos zener de 20 V 5 Watts en antiparalelo con el capacitor de 4.700 uF para evitar los picos de desconección de las bobinas de 24 VAC o mejor manejarlas con SCR o mejor aún , directamente con MOC3041 , MOC3042 o MOC3043


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 15, 2013)

sinceramente con lo ultimo que has puesto me dejaste absolutamente perdido jejeje es que soy muy nuevo en esto y me metieron a este proyecto solo porque medio me defiendo. Me lo podrias explicar un poco mas o subirme un diagrama de como iria todo eso que me dijiste?


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 15, 2013)

en la imagen que va compresa, cómo irian los diodos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2013)

Cambié los díodos zener de lugar , están en el dibujo !

La otra opción sería con MOC3042 + TRIAC reemplazando los relés , o probar si el MOC solo puede  , te dibujo las dos posibilidades.

AC es tu transformador de 27 V , A1 la bobina de la electroválvula y te ahorrás la parte de los 12 V


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 15, 2013)

zener 30v? Bueno, tu eres el experto. Cual de los 2 usarias tú?

Una ultima cosa, si no es que me sale otro revés :

el transformador si es de 27v, pero la bobina de la valvula es de 24v. Se puede poner una resistencia limitadora o algo que absorba ese voltaje excedente? Para no tener que estar cruzando los dedos de que ojala lo aguante, que esas valvulas valen como US$ 30 y no estoy como para hacerla nueva.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2013)

Los zener tienen que ser un poco por encima de los 27 V ya que están para absorver los picos que generen las bobinas al desconectarse.

Las reformas que te puse en el 7805 hacelas si o si , porque siempre que se alimentan bobinas y PICs juntos , desde la misma fuente , el PIC suele resetearse y enloquecerse.

En cuanto a hacerlo con relés o con MOCs , es una cuestión de gusto personal , o de costos. Ambos aislan los 24Vac del resto.

Si querés hacerlo con el MOC *solo* primero *deberás hacer la prueba* de conectar los 27 Vac en serie con la bobina y en serie con las patitas 4 y 6 , y luego alimentar el led que está en las patitas 1 y 2 con alguna tensión continua y la resistencia limitadora. Te dejé el PDF en el mensaje anterior.

En cuanto a las bobinas no pasa nada porque los 27 V son en vacío , seguramente con carga caiga algun volt , mas lo que caerá en los cables si son algo largos. Y un 10 % es aceptable


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 15, 2013)

entonces del dibujo con las ultimas modificaciones que le hiciste solo me quedaria eliminar lo del 7812 si hago lo del moc, correcto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2013)

Exacto ! 

Probá primero el MOC solo con la bobina , encendelo y apagalo muchas veces y luego dejalo una hora encendido a ver si no calienta.


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 15, 2013)

algo que me acabo de fijar. La formula para pasar ac a dc es
Vdc=Vac*√2, cierto?
Entonces serian 13.5√2=19.1Vdc. Pero estuve preguntando y el 7805 aguanta hasta 18V. Le tendría que poner una resistencia limitadora? Si es asi, cómo calculo de cuanto tiene que ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2013)

Podés poner el 7812 y luego el 7805


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 15, 2013)

ok, gracias a todos por toda su ayuda. Aunque todavia no cerraré el tema *por*q*ue* pueden surgir mas cosas hasta que termine esto. Cuidense y hasta pronto.


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 19, 2013)

esta es una nueva versión del circuito construida con la ayuda del moderador DOSMETROS. La someto a un nuevo escrutinio de su parte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2013)

Pucha  , te dije que los zeners fueran de un poco mas de 27 Vac (tensión del transformador) , creo que te sugerí 30 Vz , o unos díodos supresores bipolares.

Me gusta más éste diagrama de disparo :







Pero esa sería la idea 

EDITO : perdón !  había leido > 17 V


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 19, 2013)

por eso puse el simbolo 'mayor que' 27v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2013)

Si si , pero sin anteojos leí > 17Vca


----------



## GerardoR2012 (Mar 19, 2013)

hey, pero ahi esta para una puesta a 240, no a 24. Ahi tendrían que ser diferentes los valores de las resistencias y del capacitor, o no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2013)

No no , va igual , probalo así


----------

